
FBI warns driverless cars could be used as 'lethal weapons' - cleverjake
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/16/google-fbi-driverless-cars-leathal-weapons-autonomous
======
daveloyall
omg-I-never-thought-of-that: they're drones!

